# Bouncy Castle - Liability Insurance?



## tufty1 (3 Sep 2008)

Afternoon folks,
Thinking of hiring one for the weekend for a kiddie birthday party and have heard horror stories about parents being sued when one of the guest kids injure themselves! Is this for real?
Have checked with our house insurance and we're not covered and apparently the hiring companies make you sign a waver so they can't be sued!
Anyone come across this before and found a solution? Thinking of not having one now, which is a real shame!
Cheers


----------



## sam h (3 Sep 2008)

I normally put it onto the invitation, so at least they are forwarned (and I did have 1 parent call to say the child wouldn't be coming as she didn't think they were safe).

You could say it to the parents when they arrrive & offer to let them stay and keep an eye on their own kid if they have concerns !


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

I don't think that you can disclaim all responsibility for possibly injury etc. by having a waiver?


----------



## csirl (3 Sep 2008)

As a general rule, liability follows fault. I would assume that the bouncy castle company would be responsible for any injuries arising from the equipment being substandard or broken. The person hiring it would be responsible for any injuries arising from the inappropriate use of the bouncy castle. 

Waivers have no status - you cannot sign away statutory rights. Though I would imagine that the bouncy castle company could make you sign something to confirm that you've received the instructions etc. which they could use against you if you used it inappropriately and tried to blame them for not giving you proper instructions.


----------



## nearly40 (3 Sep 2008)

I have just used www.*leinster**bounce*.com who supplied 14'x14' one for €130 and this included public liability insurance up to €5000


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Sep 2008)

If you do get a boncy castle be sure to be very firm about not letting smaller and larger children on at the same time.  Most of the injuries I've heard about are as a result of a larger child falling on or accidentally hitting a smaller child while on the castle.


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Sep 2008)

nearly40 said:


> I have just used www.*leinster**bounce*.com who supplied 14'x14' one for €130 and this included public liability insurance up to €5000


 

I wouldn't think €5K would go that far if there was a claim against you


----------



## MichaelBurke (3 Sep 2008)

The age old question, who is responsible.

Not sure if this is still the case but maybe worth a punt!!! Ask your Insurers to point out exactly where in the policy wording is it excluded. Unless things have changed, it use not be specifically excluded so consequently it is covered.

If this is the case expect they will specifically exclude it at your next renewal. But hey you can just go elsewhere then.

Let us know how you get on.

Michael


----------



## theengineer (3 Sep 2008)

I agree 5K would not go far

There was a case in the UK, the householder, who had the castle, lost due to failure to supervise correctly, a child who was attending suffered severy brain injury and will be that way for the rest of his life, the householder got the judgment overturned on appeal, however, i am sure the stress of it was not good for them, that was in the uk.


----------



## Ravima (3 Sep 2008)

are you sure your household policy excudes?

Most do not have the specific exclusion and cover your personal and householders liability. as other posters have indicated, hirer is only liable if there is a fault on the thing. most accidents are due to lack of supervision of children or drunk adults fooling around after children are finished.


----------



## johndoe64 (3 Sep 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> If you do get a boncy castle be sure to be very firm about not letting smaller and larger children on at the same time. Most of the injuries I've heard about are as a result of a larger child falling on or accidentally hitting a smaller child while on the castle.


 
My son was on one last year he was the only child on it, I was watching him and he had literally just got on it and he fell awkwardly on it and broke his arm he ended up having to have 3 operations on it over the next couple of months, so it can happen at anytime really.


----------

